# Sweetheart due anytime...THEY'RE HERE!!



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

My moonspotted doe - Sweetheart - is on day 144, and looks like she is ready to explode! Her udder has doubled, and she is staying away from the rest of the herd. Should be having babies about any time. Forgot to check ligaments a few minutes ago when I was out there...but I'll go check again. Can't wait to see what we have. She is black with chocolate moonspots, and is bred to my red and white Rosasharn buck. Hopefully everything will be smooth and uncomplicated (I'm knocking on wood now). Guessing she will have a minimum of two, but is big enough for quads!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sweetheart due anytime...*

Wow, time flies! Hoping she doesn't keep you waiting for long! You could see Sweethearts pretty babies by noon tomorrow if not sooner :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sweetheart due anytime...*

Aww....sounds like babies soon.......  :greengrin:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Sweetheart due anytime...*

I think I'm getting the hang of this 'time to have the baby' thing! Sweetheart delivered two babies about an hour ago, one fawn colored boy with blue eyes, and one flashy black and white doeling with brown eyes. She had no trouble whatsoever. Just waiting on the placenta to drop. Everything happened so fast...I didn't have gloves, camera or anything. Ran the kids back into the house for towels and gloves...had one baby on the ground before the towels got there! Ahhh well. Pics soon!
Going to keep the girl, but the boy will probably be up for sale.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Sweetheart due anytime...*

Congrats!!!! :stars: :boy: :girl: Any names??


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Sweetheart due anytime... they're here!*

Okay...here are the newbies! No CLUE on what to name them! I'm just SO excited to have my first doeling born here! Four boys this year and one girl (finally!).

First is mama - Sweetheart









Then baby #1 - a blue eyed boy









and his flashy, brown eyed sister









Family Photo!









Here is dad...(last winter in full coat and standing on a rock)


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congrats!  

Love that little black and white girl- she looks VERY similar to one we had born here this year :greengrin: 

Which one of the parents has blue eyes?


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

My buck is blue-eyed...and this is his first blue eyed offspring out of five healthy babies this year. He's young, but I'm anxious to see what he will do in years to come. Daddy is out of Rosasharn Tiger L lines, and Mama is a Caesar's Villa Doe. Should be some nice babies when they grow up! I am planning on keeping the doeling, but if there is anyone out there intersted in the buckling....let me know.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats.. :leap: ...they are really cute...  ...you and Sweetheart ....did a wonderful job.....Oh and daddy to... :wink: :greengrin: :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW....That was VERY fast!!!!

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!*

Can't wait to see if you get more girls from the handsome boy!!

Beautiful babies from such a pretty mommy :leap:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Names anyone?? I'm still trying to wrap my brain around the fact that babies are here already!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

For the doeling..... Patches, Bessie( cause she looks like a little Holstein)or even Susie


For the buckling....... Hans, Sonny, :?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations!!!

:clap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

That black and white doe!   :drool: :drool: Gorgeous!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

So soooooo cute!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

They are ADORABLE!! And so are their parents! LOL

I love the fluffiness!! 

How about Tiffany for the girl, since it used to be a kind of soft material?  And how about Terry for the boy, since Terry cloth is also soft?

haha Just ideas that came to me when I saw their pics and how SOFT the look


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*CONGRATS* :fireworks: 
They are adorable 
Suellen


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What sweethearts. Congratulations. :leap:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats on the babies!!! :stars: They are adorable. :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

They are gorgeous!!!! Such pretty colors! Sweetheart is AMAZING! :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

I believe we have settled on Autumn for the girl...My daughter and son are fighting over the names Autumn (cause she was born in the fall) and Bessie (cause she looks like a holstien calf :shrug:  ) The boy is Frankie. We aren't too original around here! I'll try to get new pics soon....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

call her Autumn Bessie :thumb: sounds like a cool registered name to me :greengrin:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I too really like the name Autumn Bessie for the doe. :dance: Then she could be called either as her call name.
That little buckling "Frankie" is too adorable. I had first chance on him too. Thought I finally found my blue eyed buck I have been searching for to use on next years breedings. But unfortunately his price is too steep for my pocketbook right now. Maybe I will get lucky and an extra couple hundred will fall in my lap and then he will be mine all mine.  
No chance though, others are interested.
Almost though... I need a blue eyed buck! :GAAH:


----------

